

Submarine Cable Map 2013 - crisnoble
http://submarine-cable-map-2013.telegeography.com/

======
yk
Obligatory Dec 1996 Wired article by Neal Stephenson about the building of
FLAG:

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html>

(it is really worthwhile to read, especially for everyone who liked the
_Cryptonomicron_. )

------
crisnoble
Blog post [[http://www.telegeography.com/telecom-maps/submarine-cable-
ma...](http://www.telegeography.com/telecom-maps/submarine-cable-
map/index.html)] includes low res, non interactive version of the map.

------
NetNinja
Yeah I would love to buy one $250.00 bucks for a map? Am i paying for the
cable or just the map?

~~~
shizcakes
I'd love to buy one too, but it would be expensive at $50, $250 is insane.

------
lowlevel
It would be cool if the interactive map would actually show up...

~~~
smcl
When it does it's really pretty, very old fashioned looking

------
ldayley
It would be cool if there was some way to see the diff of what lines were
added or under construction since the last publication of this map.

~~~
crisnoble
Hmm that would be sweet, this map shows the year the cable was commissioned:
<http://www.submarinecablemap.com/>

